# IPOD MAC/PC suite et deconvenu



## philk34 (19 Juillet 2002)

Eh oui cher MAcUsers sachez que pour l'achat d'un Ipod PC vous aurez droit pour le meme prix q'un Ipod Mac à un carte PCI firewire en plus.
Et ça continu encore et encore  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

A quoi joue Stevy il pense que les MacUsers sont des crétins congénitaux juste bon à payer plus cher que leurs homologues PCéistes
AAAaaaarrrrggggggghhhhh !!!!!!
Ouf ça va mieux  
(source macbidouille)


----------



## noliv (19 Juillet 2002)

Je ne comprends sincèrement pas en quoi c'est mal!!

[edit - réaction impulsionnelle...]


----------



## polo50 (19 Juillet 2002)

oui je vois pas le probleme surtout que la plupart des PC n ont pas de port firewire c est au contraire la moindre des choses  s ils veulent en vendrent aux windows user


----------



## philk34 (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr />* Je ne comprends sincèrement pas en quoi c'est mal!!

[edit - réaction impulsionnelle...] *<hr /></blockquote>

Pffff t'as raison c'est mal  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Pour le meme prix t'aurai pas aimé avoir toi aussi un carte pci firewire.
les possesseurs de vieux G3 aurait apprécié et les autres aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Benji (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* Eh oui cher MAcUsers sachez que pour l'achat d'un Ipod PC vous aurez droit pour le meme prix q'un Ipod Mac à un carte PCI firewire en plus.
Et ça continu encore et encore &amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

A quoi joue Stevy il pense que les MacUsers sont des crétins congénitaux juste bon à payer plus cher que leurs homologues PCéistes
AAAaaaarrrrggggggghhhhh !!!!!!
Ouf ça va mieux  
(source macbidouille) *<hr /></blockquote>

je trouve ca plutot encourageant qu ils fassent ca surtout que le firewire est loin d etre present sur les pc
ce que je trouve plus criticable est le prix pratiqué en europe pour l ipod (+ 100 euros) par rapport aux us


----------



## Onra (19 Juillet 2002)

Je ne comprends pas non plus en quoi les utilisateurs mac peuvent se sentir lésés  ???

De toute façon Apple n'aurait jamais pu vendre l'iPod pour PC sans fournir une carte firewire car l'interface est très peu diffusée sur PC.

Et puis j'ajouterai qu'un mac user n'a pas besoin d'une carte firewire !!!


----------



## philk34 (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* 
Et puis j'ajouterai qu'un mac user n'a pas besoin d'une carte firewire !!!   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah oui et quand tu as un vieux G3 ou PPC 604
Désolé mais il y a encore des gens qui en ont
Mon vieux 9600 n'aurait pas été contre.
Ce que je trouve critiquable c'est que le prix soit le meme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
Alors que la moindre carte PCI coute minimum 350 balles soit 53 euros
Oh tiens le meme prix que le casque aà télécommande


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* Eh oui cher MAcUsers sachez que pour l'achat d'un Ipod PC vous aurez droit pour le meme prix q'un Ipod Mac à un carte PCI firewire en plus.
Et ça continu encore et encore  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

A quoi joue Stevy il pense que les MacUsers sont des crétins congénitaux juste bon à payer plus cher que leurs homologues PCéistes
AAAaaaarrrrggggggghhhhh !!!!!!
Ouf ça va mieux  
(source macbidouille) *<hr /></blockquote>

OK mais faut aussi savoir que l'iPod PC ne sera pas compatible avec un Mac, donc si un PC user achète un iPod et après veut s'acheter un mac et ben pouf il doit racheter un iPod, celle là aussi elle pas mal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## polo50 (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

OK mais faut aussi savoir que l'iPod PC ne sera pas compatible avec un Mac, donc si un PC user achète un iPod et après veut s'acheter un mac et ben pouf il doit racheter un iPod, celle là aussi elle pas mal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ca a mon avis ca se déverouille sans trop de probleme

Non la faut pas pousser le bouchon sur ce coup apple a une polirique commerciale cohérente et tout à fait normale !!! mais bon si vous aimez raler allez y !!!


----------



## silirius (19 Juillet 2002)

Et l'ipod mac, il marhce sur pc ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par polo50:</font><hr />* 

ca a mon avis ca se déverouille sans trop de probleme

Non la faut pas pousser le bouchon sur ce coup apple a une polirique commerciale cohérente et tout à fait normale !!! mais bon si vous aimez raler allez y !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non je ne pense pas que tu puisse le déverouiller sans problème, pourquoi parce que l'iPod mac à une prise 6 pins et le pc 4 donc tu dois changer le connecteur FireWire de ton iPod et ça moi je ferais pas

A part ça vous avez vu que le modèle 10 et 20 Go on une nouvelle molette qui en faites n'en est pas une parce qu'il n'y a rien qui bouge c'est comme un track pad de portable qui détecte ou on est avec les chptits doigts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif trop style


----------



## noliv (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
A part ça vous avez vu que le modèle 10 et 20 Go on une nouvelle molette qui en faites n'en est pas une parce qu'il n'y a rien qui bouge c'est comme un track pad de portable qui détecte ou on est avec les chptits doigts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif trop style  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'éspère que la sensation sous les doigts est bonne!
Mais ce quii est sur c'est que ça sera beaucoup plus fiable qu'un mécanisme!


----------



## Ariioehau (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Non je ne pense pas que tu puisse le déverouiller sans problème, pourquoi parce que l'iPod mac à une prise 6 pins et le pc 4 donc tu dois changer le connecteur FireWire de ton iPod et ça moi je ferais pas*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quoi cette connerie? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Le iPod PC ne peut donc pas se recharger quand tu le branche sur la carte FireWire du PC? 

De toute facon les cable 4 vers 6 pins sont monnaie courante... Sinon on pourrait pas brancher un Camescope Sony sur son Mac.

Est-ce que ton renseignement est fiable Simon? Je ne peut m'empécher d'émettre des doutes.


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par theophile.moins:</font><hr />* 

C'est quoi cette connerie? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Le iPod PC ne peut donc pas se recharger quand tu le branche sur la carte FireWire du PC? 

De toute facon les cable 4 vers 6 pins sont monnaie courante... Sinon on pourrait pas brancher un Camescope Sony sur son Mac.

Est-ce que ton renseignement est fiable Simon? Je ne peut m'empécher d'émettre des doutes.   *<hr /></blockquote>

La source c'est moi ça vaut ce que cela vaut, mais sur la page des techs spec du site d'Apple on trouve pas mal de renseignements: http://www.apple.com/ipod/specs.html à première les iPod PC ont une prise firewire 4 pin et il y a un adaptateur 6 pins fournit avec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Ariioehau (20 Juillet 2002)

'Tain j'y crois pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif . T'as tout à fait raison Simon.

Je comprends absolument pas l'intérêt de faire 2 iPod à la connectique différente. Ca confirmerai l'incompatibilité du iPod Mac et du iPod PC (ca m'étonnerai qu'ils se soient arrêté à une simple différence de connectique).

Moi qui voulai m'acheter la version PC pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon futur Mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif . Il va falloir que j'attendes encore pour avir assez de tunes pour acheter les 2 en même temps. Je suis dégouté...


----------



## noliv (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par theophile.moins:</font><hr />* 'Tain j'y crois pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif . T'as tout à fait raison Simon.

Je comprends absolument pas l'intérêt de faire 2 iPod à la connectique différente. Ca confirmerai l'incompatibilité du iPod Mac et du iPod PC (ca m'étonnerai qu'ils se soient arrêté à une simple différence de connectique).

Moi qui voulai m'acheter la version PC pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon futur Mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif . Il va falloir que j'attendes encore pour avir assez de tunes pour acheter les 2 en même temps. Je suis dégouté...   *<hr /></blockquote>

L'iPod PC est différent en deux choses:
1. Le cable de connection livré avec
2. Le formatage du disque

Un iPod PC *peut* être convertit en iPod Mac par un reformattage et en utilisant un cable adéquat.
Source: Whiteoaks, l'agence de presse d'Apple.
("Il est possible de transformer un iPod PC en iPod Mac, mais celà nécessite de reformater le disque.")


----------



## Sven (20 Juillet 2002)

Sur le principe je trouve ça débile d'avoir fait une différence entre le iPod Mac et le PC. Mais pour le coup je pense qu'ils sont malin et que l'incompatibilité est juste pour éviter que des petits malin se précipitent sur la version PC et se disent qu'il y a forcement un copain qui voudra d'une carte firewire à bas prix (j'avoue, honte à moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif )

La version PC doit générer bcp moins de bénéfice et vise à conquerir des part de marché en infiltrant les rangs ennemis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par theophile.moins:</font><hr />* 'Tain j'y crois pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif . T'as tout à fait raison Simon.

Je comprends absolument pas l'intérêt de faire 2 iPod à la connectique différente. Ca confirmerai l'incompatibilité du iPod Mac et du iPod PC (ca m'étonnerai qu'ils se soient arrêté à une simple différence de connectique).

Moi qui voulai m'acheter la version PC pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon futur Mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif . Il va falloir que j'attendes encore pour avir assez de tunes pour acheter les 2 en même temps. Je suis dégouté...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non ne pleure pas tout de suite pour passer de l'un à l'autre en faite il suffit de réinitialiser le disque de l'iPod (source macbidouille.com) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## noliv (20 Juillet 2002)

philk34 a dit:
			
		

> * Eh oui cher MAcUsers sachez que pour l'achat d'un Ipod PC vous aurez droit pour le meme prix q'un Ipod Mac à un carte PCI firewire en plus.*



Au fait, c'est vrai ou pas ce mensonge ?
Non parce que à priori, c'est faux puisque la configuration requise pour utiliser un iPod sur PC est d'avoir déjà un port Firewire, d'après MacBidouille!!

Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

A part ça je vois nulle part que la carte PCI firewire est fournit avec, en tout sur pas sur le site d'Apple ou je suis encore trop fatigué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Ariioehau (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Non ne pleure pas tout de suite pour passer de l'un à l'autre en faite il suffit de réinitialiser le disque de l'iPod (source macbidouille.com) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Comme je viens de le dire dans le forum d'à côté, tout d'un coup je suis content /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif content /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif content /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif .


----------



## Floppy (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* Eh oui cher MAcUsers sachez que pour l'achat d'un Ipod PC vous aurez droit pour le meme prix q'un Ipod Mac à un carte PCI firewire en plus.
Et ça continu encore et encore  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

Pas grave. Nous on a iTunes. Et eux ?


----------



## huexley (21 Juillet 2002)

Erm Winamp qui a un tant soit peu de fonction de plus que iTunes .. mais bon...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## vm (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* Eh oui cher MAcUsers sachez que pour l'achat d'un Ipod PC vous aurez droit pour le meme prix q'un Ipod Mac à un carte PCI firewire en plus.
Et ça continu encore et encore  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

A quoi joue Stevy il pense que les MacUsers sont des crétins congénitaux juste bon à payer plus cher que leurs homologues PCéistes
AAAaaaarrrrggggggghhhhh !!!!!!
Ouf ça va mieux  
(source macbidouille) *<hr /></blockquote>
je ne comprend pas vous dite que l'ipod PC à un carte PCI firewire en plus.
et ce n'est pas ecrit sur le site d'apple ?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## huexley (22 Juillet 2002)

Ben oui ca craint vraiment, on est vraiment des dindons


----------

